# Indy for a boy- having a wobbly



## Hohum

I am due with baby no. 3 next week and we don't know the sex. Hubby and I have always loved Indy for a boy but now as my due date approaches I am thinking perhaps it's too out there? It wouldn't be short for anything like Indigo or Indiana- just Indy. None of us have very traditional names anyway and hubby is a tattoo artist so in that sense it fits but I'm worrying about when he gets older? Funnily enough I have heard it has taken off for boys already in Oz and I even opened a birth magazine from the UK the other day to see a little Indy. Also Indie seems to be gathering popularity as a girls stand alone name( not short for India etc) I know most people will say it reminds them of Indiana Jones, the place or racing! We are a family from the UK. Honest opinions please x


----------



## Faffalina

I love Indy, think it's cute for when he's little and cool when he's bigger


----------



## xSarahM

I think its a gorgeous name! :)


----------



## LunaRose

Not to my taste but I think it's a cool name :thumbup:


----------



## Bub

I love it, I wouldn't worry too much about wen he's older as there are far more unusual names for there age group now. I think that Indy is perfect that it's not unheard of but not everyday, but it won't sound silly on any age group either x


----------



## Nyn

I like it :)


----------



## eviestar

I like it for both a boy and girl, Indy looks better for a boy than Indie :)


----------



## catfromaus

I know two little girls named Indie- I am from Australia. I think it is a cool name, but not sure I'd go with it for a boy.


----------



## JustK

I like it. It sounds like it fits with your family and your unique names too. :)


----------



## Lara310809

Indy's a great name. It does remind me of Indiana Jones, but that's not a bad thing. the only thing I would question is giving him a more formal name to go by when he's working etc. Indy on a CV might look like he doesn't care to be formal. for example, if you called him Indiana, but nicknamed him Indy. I know you may not want to actually call him Indiana, but trying to get my point across. Or use Indy as a middle name, but call him it day-to-day?

I do love it though.


----------



## sam#3

i love it for a boy and a girl


----------



## SuperKat

Hohum said:


> I am due with baby no. 3 next week and we don't know the sex. Hubby and I have always loved Indy for a boy but now as my due date approaches I am thinking perhaps it's too out there? It wouldn't be short for anything like Indigo or Indiana- just Indy. None of us have very traditional names anyway and hubby is a tattoo artist so in that sense it fits but I'm worrying about when he gets older? Funnily enough I have heard it has taken off for boys already in Oz and I even opened a birth magazine from the UK the other day to see a little Indy. Also Indie seems to be gathering popularity as a girls stand alone name( not short for India etc) I know most people will say it reminds them of Indiana Jones, the place or racing! We are a family from the UK. Honest opinions please x

 My hubby is tattoo artist too :flower: . I am from the US, and am not as familiar with the name Indy. I think it is just fine and doesn't seem too different (It reminds me of Andy). I say if you both have always loved it, then go with it!


----------



## bump_wanted

I really like it actually lol wish i had the guts to pull it off its one if those trendy names without being stupid xx


----------

